# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Cần trợ giúp về rc servo 360 độ

## anhcos

Mình mới mua con này:
DS04-NFC 360-degree Continuous Rotation Servo Motor





> Thông tin về em nó chỉ có như thế này:
> *Specification:*
> 1.Model: DS04-NFC
> 2.Used to model aircraft / Cars / Robots
> 3.Weight: 38g
> 4.Dimensions: 40.8 x 20 x 39.5 mm
> 5.Torque: 5.5kg/cm (at 4.8V)
> 6.Speed :0.22sec/60 C (at 4.8V) Cái mục này thấy mơ hồ quá...
> 7.Operating voltage: 4.8v-6v
> ...


Chủ yếu để dùng quay tròn đều với 1 tốc độ cố định.
Theo hướng dẫn thì để cho nó quay nhanh chậm thì không khó lắm, nhưng để xác định được tốc độ khi cho nó QUAY TRÒN ĐỀU thì chịu chết.

Nếu kẹt quá chắc phải cho nó quay nhanh dần rồi kiểm tra xem giá trị nào thì đúng tốc độ quá nhưng không chính xác lắm.

Mấy cụ cứu giúp với...

----------


## Nam CNC

cứ lôi chú CKD ra mà hỏi , RC là món ruột già của hắn mà.

----------


## CKD

Cái chổ màu đỏ là tốc độ không tải ở 1 điện áp cụ thể. Thường RC servo làm việc ở các mức áp
- 4.8V là 4 cell ni-cad hoặc ni-mh
- 5.0V là áp regu (BEC).
- 6.0V là 4 cell alcalin hoặc regu.
Ngoài ra còn có loại HV cho high torque high speed

----------


## CKD

Bản chất RC servo là điều khiển vị trí chứ không điều khiển được tốc độ.
Để sensor được vị trí thì nó dùng biến trở (đơn giản rẻ tiền). Do đó độ chính xác và tuổi thọ có giới hạn. Ngoài ra nó max cũng chỉ được 270 độ.
Với nhu cầu của anh thì chỉ có thể tận dụng motor & bộ gear. Rất ngon và gọn nhẹ.
Làm thế nào có được góc quay lớn hơn anh có thể tìm với từ khóa "rc servo hack".

----------


## Gamo

> Mình mới mua con này:
> DS04-NFC 360-degree Continuous Rotation Servo Motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chủ yếu để dùng quay tròn đều với 1 tốc độ cố định.
> Theo hướng dẫn thì để cho nó quay nhanh chậm thì không khó lắm, nhưng để xác định được tốc độ khi cho nó QUAY TRÒN ĐỀU thì chịu chết.
> 
> ...


Ủa, ông anh mua con này làm gì vậy? Sao ko mua giảm tốc chạy tròn đều cho nó khỏe?

----------


## anhcos

Bộ này quay liên tục mà CKD, nó mới ra nên chưa có ít thông tin để xài, test thử thì quay liên tục.

----------


## anhcos

> Ủa, ông anh mua con này làm gì vậy? Sao ko mua giảm tốc chạy tròn đều cho nó khỏe?


Vì các lý do là cần tốc độ ổn định, nhỏ gọn và dùng nguồn bằng pin thôi.

----------


## CKD

À là dòng đặt biệt.
Theo thông tin thì nó có thể phản ứng speed và dir theo tín hiệu đầu vào.
RC servo được điều khiển bằng tín hiệu PPM (pulse position modulation)
Tần số tín hiệu trong khoảng 50-60Hz. Những dòng digital có thể làm việc với tần số tới 470Hz

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Theo giải thích của người bán và cả cái description trên kia thì tần số xung là 50Hz, nếu độ rộng xung mức cao là 1.5ms thì nó đứng. 
Từ 1.5m~2m thì quay nhanh dần theo 1 hướng còn từ 1.5~1 thì quay nhanh dần theo hướng ngược lại.

Giờ cứ chơi kiểu nông dân dùng cây laser để xác định tốc độ, vì mình chỉ xài tốc độ có 5 vòng/h thôi, sau này tính tiếp.

----------


## CKD

Cái này tốc độ tương đối thôi anh. Nếu tải ổn định thì coa thể được. Nếu tải thay đổi thì chịu.

----------


## châu

> Bản chất RC servo là điều khiển vị trí chứ không điều khiển được tốc độ.
> Để sensor được vị trí thì nó dùng biến trở (đơn giản rẻ tiền). Do đó độ chính xác và tuổi thọ có giới hạn. Ngoài ra nó max cũng chỉ được 270 độ.
> Với nhu cầu của anh thì chỉ có thể tận dụng motor & bộ gear. Rất ngon và gọn nhẹ.
> Làm thế nào có được góc quay lớn hơn anh có thể tìm với từ khóa "rc servo hack".


em sử dụng servo MG996R nó quay được 180 . làm sao để nó quay được 270 độ vậy các bác (CKD)

----------


## CKD

> em sử dụng servo MG996R nó quay được 180 . làm sao để nó quay được 270 độ vậy các bác (CKD)


Hack bộ điều khiển, điều chỉnh tăng biên trên Tx, chức năng Dual Rate v.v...
Còn nếu muốn hack servo thì hơi khó, có 2 cách:
- thay biến trở bên trong con MG996.
- Ghép nối điện trở cho nó, nhưng cách này nó không còn tuyến tính nữa

----------

